# graustufen im cmyk-modus



## wurstgewitter (17. Juli 2003)

Hallo!
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein S/W-Foto (natürlich mit Grauabstufungen) so zu konvertieren, dass es im CMYK-Modus nur aus Schwarz(K) zusammengesetzt wird? So würde dann nämlich der Farbstich beim drucken verschwinden.
schon mal 1000 dank!
W


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Juli 2003)

Das Bild in Graustufen konvertieren
Tonwertkorrektur nach Bedarf justieren
Strg+A (Alles auswählen)
Strg+C (Kopieren]
Datei/Neu (CMYK-Modus)
In der Kanälepalette auf den Schwarzkanal klicken
Strg+V (Einfügen)
Fertig

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## wurstgewitter (17. Juli 2003)

Hallo Lightbox
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Wenn ich wie vorgeschlagen vorgehe, ist das Ergebnis eigentlich das gleiche. Wenn ich mit der Pipette messe, sind nach wie vor die gleichen hohen CMY-Anteile in den Grautönen enthalten.
Das Foto bestand ursprünglich aus RGB-Farben. Jetzt soll es Teil eines CMYK-Dokumentes werden.
Hab ich einen Fehler gemacht, oder ist das alles doch komplizierter?

W


----------



## wurstgewitter (17. Juli 2003)

ich glaube, du hattest recht.
wenn ich das bild nach der vorgeschlagenen behandlung exportiere und z.b. in corel messe, besteht es im cmyk-modus nur noch aus schwarz.
ich denke, der farbstich dürfte jetzt beim drucken (auch aus ps) verschwinden. ich verstehe nur nicht, warum nach dem messen mit der pipette in ps noch andere farben angezeigt werden.
ich bin gespannt auf den nächsten druck....
1000 dank

w


----------

